# UK to USA - Options?



## SCMD (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all

I am hoping to get some advice on what I should do in order to obtain US citizenship. Here are some details about me that I hope will help in tailoring the advice available.

I am 27 years old.

I am married.

I have 1 child (< 1 year).

I have a degree in Accounting & Finance (2006).

I am a qualified Chartered Certified Accountant (2011).

My wife has a degree in Law (2010).

My wife has obtained her Legal Practice Certificate (2012).

We are all British and were born in the UK.

Both our parents are British but all were born in Turkey.

I work full time as an Auditor.

My wife is a Housewife.

We both have dual nationalities, British & Turkish.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you read through the last three months of posts and the stickies?


----------



## SCMD (Jun 19, 2012)

twostep said:


> Have you read through the last three months of posts and the stickies?


Yes I have - but there's so much information it's confusing me!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SCMD said:


> Yes I have - but there's so much information it's confusing me!


It will get worse before it gets better. Your in-house attorney should be able to sift through it in no time.

Bascially your options for a visa (not all lead to green card or citizenship) are:

internal transfer through employer
US employer
investment


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Which one ???
> 
> 
> Green Card Through Family
> ...


Davis - can you please explain your post? My impression is that OP is at the very beginning of his research.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Davis - can you please explain your post? My impression is that OP is at the very beginning of his research.


whats difficult to understand 
he want to get citizenship ...

he has to get a green card first ...now is the time to figure out how ...


----------



## SCMD (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all thanks for the replies so far.

So I guess I need to obtain a green card first, out of the options listed above I think the only two that could apply to me is through a job or through investment.

I've also heard of a lottery of some sort??

Any further info would be great.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

SCMD said:


> Hi all thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> So I guess I need to obtain a green card first, out of the options listed above I think the only two that could apply to me is through a job or through investment.
> 
> ...



you might not be eligible for the diversity lottery, since you were born in England.
it depends on the residency status of your parents when you were born, since turkish born
people are eligible for the lottery.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vronchen said:


> you might not be eligible for the diversity lottery, since you were born in England.
> it depends on the residency status of your parents when you were born, since turkish born
> people are eligible for the lottery.


OP stated he/wife were born in the UK.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

twostep said:


> OP stated he/wife were born in the UK.


yes, but if the parents were not residents in the uk at the time of the birth the op might be able to enter the diversity lottery.


----------



## SCMD (Jun 19, 2012)

Can anybody define the term 'residency' in this context please?


----------

